# Aloha All!



## bikercarl (Feb 27, 2013)

Aloha All!

Just dropping a line to see if this Hawaii Discussion Area is still active! I hope people are still checking in! If so, drop a line! I'm new on this site and relatively new to planted tanks. For some reason or a nother, I've got this weird obsession with the eruicaulon species! I saw them at Aquascapes and it was all over from that point forward! Shout outs to Jojo & Rina!

Anywayz, I hope to hear from you all soon!
BikerCarl


----------



## bikercarl (Feb 27, 2013)

Aloha All,

Anybody still reply here? I see that there have been some views so I figure there are still people out there! I hope to hear from you soon!

Mahalo!
BikerCarl


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

hello. from hawaii also. i love aquascapes... they are awesome.


----------



## bikercarl (Feb 27, 2013)

Aloha Charrr89!

Wow! Mahalo for dropping a line! I was worried that nobody was active on this site from Hawaii! Best of luck with your set up!

BikerCarl


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

What kind of tanks u got ?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Bikercarl. I love Aquascapes. Wish I was local but it's a long way from Texas!


----------



## bikercarl (Feb 27, 2013)

Aloha Tex Gal!

It might be a long way from Texas, but I'm quite sure it would be worth your while to make it out to my rock in the middle of the Pacific! Actually, it's been about 10 years since I was last in Texas. I do miss it as well!

BikerCarl


----------



## bikercarl (Feb 27, 2013)

Aloha Charrr89!

I've only got two tanks. Both are 40B. Both are running pressurized CO2. I'm hoping to get a regulator build by Bettatail, a dual stage, dual output one! Both also have T5HO lights. I can't explain why, but I just seem to have this addiction to Eriocaulons (even though I've lost a bunch)! These weeds just amaze me and I can't seem to get enough of them. 

What kinds of tanks do you have and what do you keep?

BikerCarl


----------



## gmonsta13 (Apr 15, 2013)

hey bikercarl. nobody posts in this section anymore?


----------



## bikercarl (Feb 27, 2013)

Aloha gmonsta13,

Unfortunately, I've not seen a lot of activity since I started here. I do hope that things change, though! Would be nice to read about and see what da locals are doing.

BikerCarl


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

bikercarl said:


> Aloha Charrr89!
> 
> I've only got two tanks. Both are 40B. Both are running pressurized CO2. I'm hoping to get a regulator build by Bettatail, a dual stage, dual output one! Both also have T5HO lights. I can't explain why, but I just seem to have this addiction to Eriocaulons (even though I've lost a bunch)! These weeds just amaze me and I can't seem to get enough of them.
> 
> ...


Sorry. Just saw this. Haha. I only a mr aqua 11 gallon and a 8 gallon heavily planted withc02 and a 2 gallon for my shrimp.... Sold my other 2 tanks... Working on rescaping... And starting a little farm production. Haha


----------



## bikercarl (Feb 27, 2013)

Aloha Charrr89,

LOL! No worries. Just an update. I had a catastrophic failure on my CO2 regulator. I was fortunate enough to get in touch with bettatail and purchased a dual stage CO2 regulator (single out put) to get me by while he was building my dual stage regulator and testing it. I was without CO2 for about a week and had some melt going on. When the single output came in, I had to re-adjust my timers so that the lights would come one in shifts and I would manually move the CO2 diffuser from tank to tank on a daily basis. You can imagine how relieved I was to get the dual out put regulator in!


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm having diy c02 issues right now. I can't afford pressurized n it's really hurting my plants...!!


----------



## bikercarl (Feb 27, 2013)

Aloha Charrr89,

Sorry to hear bout your troubles with the CO2. Not sure if you know, but there's a hydroponics store in Kahala. They charge somewhere around $75 to lease a 20# cylinder of CO2. Once you turn in the cylinder, you get back something like $30. It's cheaper than I could re-fill an old tank! I hope that this helps! Also, your mailbox is full so I can't pm you! 

BikerCarl


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great to see the Hawaii area is still active! Been busy with life and a baby. Lol will start a build thread when my new 60x45x45 tank arrives in a week or so. I had no idea that store rented tanks, nice! I bought 2 5# tanks online awhile back $160 shipped here. Had I known I may have went that route.


----------



## bikercarl (Feb 27, 2013)

Aloha Travis.808!

Good luck with your build! I'll look forward to checking the thread out! I think that there are a lot of us out there who found out about this a little too late. I figure if I keep putting it out there, it'll help someone save some money! I also bought a set up complete with tank (20# tank) and then found out that it needed to be hydrotested before they would fill. When I added everything up, I remembered hearing about that Kahala Hydroponics store (I had bought the CO2 set up and found out about this shop less than a week later!). It's cheaper for me to go this route!!!

Again, best of luck!
BikerCarl


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

hows everyone doing? its been a bit since ive stepped on apc... usually out on other forums..


----------

